# asn.advolution.de bremst buffed aus



## Uktawa (16. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einigen Tagen fällt mir auf das die Webseite von Buffed und das Forum immer öfter lange Ladezeiten haben und nach dem laden offensichtlich noch im Hintergrund weiter laden. Hin und wieder läd der Browser ewigund meldet dann nen Fehler wegen Zeitüberschreitung. Ich hab das ganze mal beobachtet weil es mich doch sehr gewundert hat.
Mir ist dabei aufgefallen das meist asn.advolution.de der Verursacher ist. Ich hab dann mal etwas recheriert und hab dabei raus gefunden das viele andere Webseiten in letzter Zeit wohl das selbige Problem eben mit besagter "Adresse" haben. Offensichtlich hat dies mit der auf eurer Seite plazierten Werbung zu tun.
Ich seh ja ein das Ihr Werbung fahren müsst, wenn allerdings die Werbung die Seite ausbremst, sollte man da mal was machen. In letzter Zeit tritt dies bei mir sehr oft auf. Teilweise so das die buffed Seite garnicht geladen wird wegen Zeitüberschreitung.
Haben andere dieses Problem auch?

Gruß Uktawa


----------



## Uktawa (17. April 2009)

So, ich hab inzwischen feststellen müssen das auch andere Werbeblöcke bei Euch dieses extremen Ladelags verursachen. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist, aber es ist echt nervig.


----------



## neo1986 (17. April 2009)

Also bin ich nicht der einzige und es liegt nicht an meiner verkakteeitung? 0_o


----------



## Shantalya (17. April 2009)

Bei mir...von eben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (17. April 2009)

Ich sag ja, die Werbebanner sorgen mehr und mehr zum Datenstau. Aber offensichtlich hat nicht nur Buffed dieses Problem. Auch bei anderen Seiten die scheinbar den selben Werbeeinspieler (Anbieter) haben kommt es zu diesen Problemen. Wenn das so weiter geht braucht man garnimmer auf buffed gehen weils eh nicht geladen wird.
Alleine heute bei 10 Versuchen die Seite/Forum auf zu rufen scheiterte es 6x wegen Zeitüberschreitung. Und nein die Versuche waren nicht alle hinter einander.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis.

An den speziell genannten Banner hat sich bei den Nutzungen (und wir nutzen die Seite sehr viel *g*) noch nichts bemerkbar gemacht - andere Banner behindern das Laden tatsächlich ab und zu. Wir geben das weiter.


----------



## DarkStar89 (18. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe auch keine Probleme.

Vieleicht haben die Seiten nur anbindungs Probleme zu eueren Provider.

Gruss


----------

